# Film Featuring a Train Riding Banjo Player



## Pipes (Aug 3, 2017)

Just thought I'd throw this out here to spread the word if anyone will be in the Providence, RI area!

My boyfriend Foots has been a nomadic street musician for the better part of 10 years. Some Germans followed him around a few years ago documenting his lifestyle and music. The fruit of their efforts will be premiering at the Rhode Island International Film Festival (www.film-festival.org/). 

We're throwing together a show to feature some dirty kids and their friend's musical talents following the showing of the film. Here's the best link to find more information if you're interested. 

https://www.facebook.com/The-underground-pirate-movie-107985443195797/

We're hitting the road tonight.

Safe travels, y'all.


----------

